# Two baby boys need home in NV!



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

My freind had an oops litter. Two left. Darling boys. Only about 5 weeks old. They are very well behaved and were raised around small children and dogs. I believe one is a rex. 
Located in Carson City, which is only about 1 and 1/2 to 2 hours away from Sacramento. 

Sorry, I don't have ay pictures of them right now. I will get her to send me some.


----------

